# Blasc-datenabgleich



## Leif (4. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen...

kurze, schnelle Frage: Wie lange dauert es bis die Daten aus WOW in der Blasc-Datenbank sind?

Gestern hatte eine Bekannte Blascinstalliert und wollte kurz danach auf Blasc nachscauen wie ihr Char denn da aussieht. Allerdings war sie nicht vorhanden.

Selbes Problem bei mir. WOW gestartet, Veränderung gemacht, ausgeloggt, Blasc sagt: "Profil BLABLABLA wurde erfolgreich abgegelichen". Jedoch keine Veränderung auf der Balscseite.

Vielen Dank im vorraus
Leif


----------



## B3N (4. September 2006)

Hallo Leif,

in der Regel dauert es ca. 10 Minuten bis die Daten auf der Webseite erscheinen.


----------



## Troknar (4. September 2006)

hab ein anderes Problem, das in eine ähnliche richtung geht!

Ich find zwar meinen Charakter, aber es werden keine Details angezeigt, weder klasse, Rasse, Ausrüstung....

(ja ich hab den Profiler aktiviert, und ja ich hab auch unter den Einstellungen für den betreffenden Char alles angehackelt, was ich gern veröffentlicht haben möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Eretria (13. April 2007)

Leif schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> kurze, schnelle Frage: Wie lange dauert es bis die Daten aus WOW in der Blasc-Datenbank sind?
> 
> ...



Hallo auch, ich hab da auch ein Problem. Bei mir funktioneiert der Datenabgleich irgendwie net. Ein-zwemal gings ud seit dem wird nix mehr bageglichen weder lvlups noch neue gegenstände nix, auch nich nach einem tag. Auch wenn ich manuell "Daten übertragen" clicke sagt er, es gibt keine veränderungen :-( Hab nix verstellt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HILFE


----------



## Sammies (16. April 2007)

Moin Moin 

Ich habe da ein ähnliches Prob, ich habe mir ein lvl 1 ner erstellt um mal was zu testen alles schon und gut nun habe ich den lvl 1ner gelöscht. Alles schön und gut dachte ich, die nötigen Daten auch aus dem wow Ordner gelöscht und dann nachgeschaut ob noch was Angezeigt wird bei Blasc Charübersicht aber da war nix mehr zu sehen. 
Wie ich gestern meine MyBuffed Seite etwas überarbeiten wollte ist der lvl 1ner Char immer noch da ich habe es zwar schon ausblenden lassen aber dennoch störrt der mich (ein xternen lösch Button wäre nicht schlecht^^) 
Hab Ihr ein Tip ??


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (16. April 2007)

bei mir geht schon länger nichts, daten werden übertragen aber auf der seite ist nichts aktualisiert. hab x mal neu installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

